
Steve Jobs Stanford Commencement Speech 2005 - Tichy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA
======
Sam_Odio
This was probably one of the more motivating speeches I've heard in a while.
It's especially significant once you've watched Pirates of Silicon Valley.

I can only hope that - in the next decade - some of us will be giving speeches
this memorable and inspiring.

------
Tichy
Creidt: found in Jared Kim's weblog: <http://blog.jaredkim.com/>

